# Alpine x with ??



## amityhill (Jun 6, 2017)

This is my buckling about 8 months old- sold to me as an alpine. He is very small and obviously crossed with something else but I am a newbie and looking for help!

















Oh and these pics were about 3 months ago- don't have a current one handy.

Sent from my LG-H812 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

He might be crossed with Nigerian Dwarf.


----------



## amityhill (Jun 6, 2017)

I assume either that or pygmy but don't know if there is any way to tell.

Sent from my LG-H812 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He may even be stunted from coccidia.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm thinking stunted, I had a full Alpine buckling at 8 months his horns where much much bigger, if he was crossed he would still have big Alpine horns as dairy goats have similar shaped horns, bucks all grow huge, they will be slow if he is stunted


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

How big is he? Those pictures don't look terribly small for a five month old alpine...


----------



## amityhill (Jun 6, 2017)

I just went out to get a current picture. He is next to a 2 year old Oberhasli wether in the one photo and between the same wether and a 1.5 year old Oberhasli doe in the other photo. 
















Sent from my LG-H812 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Oreosmom (Nov 19, 2016)

He sure looks a lot like my little Feta, but a bit bigger. Feta's mom is a black and white paint ND, But she gave birth to Feta which looks like a Alpine Dwarf. Feta's horns grow straight back whereas her mom's are more twisted, and growing outwards. Even in the more current pic he seems smaller framed. Still very pretty goat!


----------



## amityhill (Jun 6, 2017)

Oreosmom said:


> He sure looks a lot like my little Feta, but a bit bigger. Feta's mom is a black and white paint ND, But she gave birth to Feta which looks like a Alpine Dwarf. Feta's horns grow straight back whereas her mom's are more twisted, and growing outwards. Even in the more current pic he seems smaller framed. Still very pretty goat!


Thanks! He is a handsome little guy and very sweet 

Sent from my LG-H812 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Deborah Haney (Jul 11, 2017)

I would guess alpine x oberhasli or alpine x ND. I know alpines can also have chamoise coloring oberhaslis are known for but I've heard of some oberhaslis being unusually small, and they're a medium sized goat to start. May just be a little stunted alpine.


----------

